# My intercooler build



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*My intercooler-w/m inj build*

So I finally am tired of driving around for 9 months un-intercooled. Started the build today. Mounted the intercooler, moved the radiator back, trimmed the bumper and got the cold side piping done. Next will be the hotside. The piping is an ebay kit from CX Racing. So far so good and I think I will have just enough piping.
Once the piping is done, I think i'm going to pull the intake manifold, tap it for my water/meth injection nozzle right after the throttle body. There seems to be a boss there that is not used on the OBD2 manifolds. Anyone think I will have problems with locating the nozzle there? It's right under the bracket for the speedo cable.
Pics! Don't mind the orientation of the t-clamps. Just a test fit. I am going to pull off the bottom pipe and powdercoat it black. Then probably take some scotchbright to the top pipe to clean the welds and give it the satin look.












































_Modified by silvrsled at 10:34 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

nice workkk, welding looks great


----------



## intercooled88 (Mar 18, 2002)

what core is that


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

Looks very good, and indeed those are some nice consistent welds. If that was mine I'd leave it just as it is - I think it looks cool with the lettering on there; it shows some real planing went into it.








This is a photo of a double-intercooler I did on an Srt-4 about 1.5 years ago. Whenever we pop the hood it draws questions from interested onlookers - it's great for street-cred because they realise we didn't just buy stuff off the shelf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by Chris_R_W at 6:23 AM 1-14-2008_

_Modified by Chris_R_W at 6:28 AM 1-14-2008_


_Modified by Chris_R_W at 6:28 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*

Did you do that with a mig welder, or tig? Looks great. I have that same intercooler and piping kit, but I didnt weld the pipes, just used the silicone couplers and cut some of the pipes so they would fit.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (intercooled88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intercooled88* »_what core is that

Just Intercooler's core. 28x7x2.5.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My intercooler build (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_Did you do that with a mig welder, or tig? Looks great. I have that same intercooler and piping kit, but I didnt weld the pipes, just used the silicone couplers and cut some of the pipes so they would fit.

Tig welded. I used some wide worm drive hose clamps to mock it up. With the worm drives, you can use the slits in the clamp to mark the tubing.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*

Looks real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work..


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Once the piping is done, I think i'm going to pull the intake manifold, tap it for my water/meth injection nozzle right after the throttle body. There seems to be a boss there that is not used on the OBD2 manifolds. Anyone think I will have problems with locating the nozzle there? It's right under the bracket for the speedo cable.


Mount your W/M nozzle before the TB, you would like it to be a in a spot with good velocity to help suspend the small droplets ( it's not a gas ) in the air, placing it after the TB in a velocity slowdown area like the plenum may cause pooling and unequal flow to the cylinders.
BTW nice looking welds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My intercooler build (Pigsdofly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pigsdofly* »_
Mount your W/M nozzle before the TB, you would like it to be a in a spot with good velocity to help suspend the small droplets ( it's not a gas ) in the air, placing it after the TB in a velocity slowdown area like the plenum may cause pooling and unequal flow to the cylinders.
BTW nice looking welds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the advice. I'll weld a bung onto the piping right before the elbow going to the TB. Is it better to have it perpendicular to the piping or should I angle it so it sprays towards the TB?


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

Your welds look a lot better than some of the vendors on here, good work!
Man I need to move back to San Diego, please tell me there is a need for turbo performance shop down there...


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Thanks for the advice. I'll weld a bung onto the piping right before the elbow going to the TB. Is it better to have it perpendicular to the piping or should I angle it so it sprays towards the TB?


Good question, I've never seen it addressed on any of the W/M threads I've researched. I have mine perpendicular and have never noticed any problems, of course my setup is a little different than yours ( 75 BMW 2002 ).


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: My intercooler build (Pigsdofly)*

Perpendicular, I also like to get the jet protruding someway (just a few milimetres) into the chargepipe tubing to improve the mix - kinda like a nitrous jet; because that mixture's got to mix with the air that's getting to all the cylinders. 
If it were direct port you could probably lay it over more - like an injector.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: My intercooler build (Chris_R_W)*

i have the same intercooler. works great. 
and my piping is run exactly as yours is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My intercooler build (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i have the same intercooler. works great. 
and my piping is run exactly as yours is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I saw your build. i think I'm going to run the hot side like you did. Did you have the piping come down in front of the battery (right next to the radiator) or did you go all the way to the fender? I think i'm going to run it next to the radiator. I just modified my battery holder to get a little extra room. Also blasted all the rust off and it's being powder coated right now. Will post pics when done.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*

thats awesome keep up the good work i just ordered my intercooler from them last night. more pics please


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My intercooler build (PM R28)*

Well, I finally had some time to work on this. Almost done with the piping. Just 2 more welds to go.








This is what took the longest. Trying to figure out this part of the pipe.








I needed to cut the battery tray back a little and it was looking pretty bad from my old battery leaking. I sand blasted it and had it powdercoated. came out great. Wish the rest of the engine bay looked that clean. Funny how the flash makes the rest look so bad. It really isn't.








Cut the turbo elbow and rewelded it at 90deg from the stock kinetic location.









What I did find is that the stainless tube that goes from the turbo inlet is way too long. Need to mod it so my filter sits a lot further back from hitting the piping.








After this, need to finish up the water/meth injection. Probably will put the pump in the driver fender well in front of the wheel. That way I can tap right off the stock windshield washer fluid reservoir. Hope to have this thing back on the ground this weekend. May not be completely done but close.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*

Made some more progress. Seems like this is taking forever but I'm pretty happy with how everything is coming out. Taking my time so I don't have to do it all over again.
Finish welding all the pipes including the bov flange. I ordered some ceramic coating material which will arrive this week. My shop said they would spray it for me, so all the piping will be done by next weekend hopefully.
















Started my water injection install. It worked out very well as I was able to fit the pump in front of the driver wheel. Also was able to fit my charcoal canister right in front of it. My oil cooler is infront of that. Nice tidy fit. Still have to wire up the pump.


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

where are you going to mount the sprayer? right infront of the TB?


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

your my hero awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (PM R28)*

Stealthy pump install! Are you using one of Devils Own new nozzles?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Nice work and great welding! Our hot side piping layout looks similar except I went around instead of through to get to the intercooler (excuse the sagging pipe, it's not connected to anything) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Keep up the good work










_Modified by leebro61 at 11:55 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: My intercooler build (silvrsled)*

mine runs over by the fender,but yours looks great too. very clean.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fooliojesus* »_where are you going to mount the sprayer? right infront of the TB? 

Yeah, pretty close to the TB. It's not tightened down yet since the boost tubes have to come off this week to get coated.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Stealthy pump install! Are you using one of Devils Own new nozzles?

I have no idea if it's the new nozzle or not. the kit came with 3gph, 5 and some higher volume that I can't remember right now. What's the difference on the new nozzle?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Leebro, Looks great.
So I had some time tonight to do a little more. Worked on mounting the electronics. after a bunch of decisions, I decided to mount my boost contoller (left) and my turbo timer (right) in the console. I probably will mount the DO controller in the space next to the stereo. Will probably trim up some plastic to make it sit flush in that area.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Today I had my shop make up a bezel ring for my w/i controller to mount on the dash. 








I modified the controller to run the wires out the back instead of the side like normal.









Bezel on the controller.










Temporarily installed in the car. it's not center so there are gaps but once it's center, it should have an even gap all around like the stock plastic pieces that go there. Yes, I know I need a new steering wheel







Just can't decide to go with a Momo or stock replacement.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I like how you mounted the progressive controller.. Very clean and professional.. Its the little things like that, that can make or break the clean set ups imo.. keep up the nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I like how you mounted the progressive controller.. Very clean and professional.. Its the little things like that, that can make or break the clean set ups imo.. keep up the nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. I totally agree.
Also just picked up a vacuum manifold with 7 ports. Problem is, I can't decide on a clean placement for them. 
My pipes are getting ceramic coated and should have them back tomorrow. I'll post pics of what they look like.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Well, I trimmed the bumper to fit. Also notice I keept the lower grills in place but trimmed the passenger side for the boost tube. Powdercoated that tube black so it's not as noticable since both sides are not symetrical. Also, this pic makes the bumper look bowed but it really is not. Damn camera.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice, clean install! I really can appreciate it when people take their time to make it look done right. Good job!
Also, be careful with your alky pump hanging on by just 2 top screws. If it's able to bounce around you can and probably will wipe it out. I had my pump in my van secured just like yours and it was able to bounce around. About 5 months later it stopped working. New pump in now and works great. 
Aren't the new DevilzOwn injectors external threads?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Very nice, clean install! I really can appreciate it when people take their time to make it look done right. Good job!
Also, be careful with your alky pump hanging on by just 2 top screws. If it's able to bounce around you can and probably will wipe it out. I had my pump in my van secured just like yours and it was able to bounce around. About 5 months later it stopped working. New pump in now and works great. 
Aren't the new DevilzOwn injectors external threads?

Thanks!.
Actually, the pump is held on by 3 screws and it's pretty secure in there. I will keep an eye on it and if it tends to get loose, I will weld another bracket for the 4th bolt.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Thanks!.
Actually, the pump is held on by 3 screws and it's pretty secure in there. I will keep an eye on it and if it tends to get loose, I will weld another bracket for the 4th bolt.

Sweet. Get us some videos asap.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Check out this bracket I designed on the computer then made. It's to hold my map sensor for the w/m injection, electronic boost solenoid, and the factory valve/switch for the charcoal canister since I moved it to the other side. I thought is was pretty cool and a good use of space. It's made out of stainless steel so pretty sturdy. I made 2 of them so if anyone else could use one, hit me up.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

damn, good idea!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I'm finally done!






















Set the boost controller to 10lbs, took it out for a spin and damn it feels good. I don't even have the meth spraying yet.
Here are some final pics.
New Intake pipe I made up. I bent the bracket out of some sheet metal, then welded a side gusset to stiffen it up.








Thanks to MKIII16V for the heads up on the new water nozzle. I order one up with a float switch. Welded a bung onto the piping for a cleaner install than the normal nozzle.








Plumbed my vacuum manifold. 








Being anal, I ditched the blitz turbo timer and got a matching Greddy turbo timer. Also finished mounting the water injection controller.








Put in a switch to power on/off the water injection system. Also added an LED to let me know when the tank starts to get low.








The engine bay finally assembled.








Lastly a pic of the car. It's a little dirty right now so I'm using an older pic. ONly difference is the intercooler.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

looks great. 
you'll like the extra boost allowed with the IC.


----------



## TheMajik1 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I have the exact piping kit. How do i create or where do i get a flange for a DV? mine isnt here yet. but I purchased the exact same set up from CXracing. Also do i need to create a flange for my vac hoses on my TB hose for the turbo?


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (TheMajik1)*

hey man i have plenty experience with welding but was that a aluminum piping kit from cx or were you able to get ss?
and if it was aluminum what did you use to weld it?
and what filler material?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (TheMajik1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajik1* »_I have the exact piping kit. How do i create or where do i get a flange for a DV? mine isnt here yet. but I purchased the exact same set up from CXracing. Also do i need to create a flange for my vac hoses on my TB hose for the turbo? 

Not sure about a flange for the DV. I use a Greddy bov with it recirc'd. I have no idea which dv you are using. What exactly do you mean a flange for the vac hoses on the TB hose?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6T3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T3* »_hey man i have plenty experience with welding but was that a aluminum piping kit from cx or were you able to get ss?
and if it was aluminum what did you use to weld it?
and what filler material?

It's an aluminum piping. Filler material is also aluminum. Can't remember the exact material but I believe it was 6061.


----------



## TheMajik1 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

it is the charge pipe on the back of the motor for 1.8t and i am using a forge DVR so i figured it out. I also found a website that sells the map sensor flange as well. So i think im set, and prepared for a lot of work lol. im installing this weekend ill take pics and post them up on the tex.


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (TheMajik1)*

Damn... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

So clean, all the little details put this over the top! Really inspires me to get off my ass and boost my VR. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Daviticus)*

well done diy


----------



## mphamzx7r (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Better pic of it rolling! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mphamzx7r)*

^ Very nice


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (TheMajik1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajik1* »_I have the exact piping kit. How do i create or where do i get a flange for a DV? mine isnt here yet. but I purchased the exact same set up from CXracing. Also do i need to create a flange for my vac hoses on my TB hose for the turbo? 

Where did you end up getting the DV flange from? I need to buy one too and have it welded to my aluminum IC piping kit.


----------



## Kooz (Aug 24, 2002)

Looks great! Nice chatting with you last weekend about your setup. Here is a pic I snapped @ EXALT:


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (Kooz)*

super clean


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Kooz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kooz* »_Looks great! Nice chatting with you last weekend about your setup. Here is a pic I snapped @ EXALT:


Thanks Kooz, Let me know when you are ready to FI your car. I'll give you a hand. In the mean time, get some spacers for your rear wheels.


----------



## Kooz (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Thanks Kooz, Let me know when you are ready to FI your car. I'll give you a hand. In the mean time, get some spacers for your rear wheels.









I did have spacers, but they were rubbing, even with rolled fenders. I may raise the rear up just a bit.
Thanks for the offer to help. I'm going to have a very busy summer @ work, but I NEED to find the time to boost my car.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

Thought i would bring this thread back a bit and give some status. Been boosting 12lbs on this setup for almost 4 yrs. Stock compression. only problems i've had so far is 1 broken cv joint and my clutch is starting to slip. Granted I dont drive it very hard. This setup has been extremely reliable. 

Next is to install another tranny with pelequin diff i have sitting in the garage. Toying with larger injectors and headspacer but kinda enjoy the reliability.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

silvrsled said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *intercooled88* »_what core is that
> 
> Just Intercooler's core. 28x7x2.5.


:thumbup:



jhayesvw said:


> i have the same intercooler. works great.
> and my piping is run exactly as yours is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


:thumbup:

i ran this core for a lil over 4 years as well. i swapped to their 28x8x3.5 core semi recently


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

A few issues I see, first the bov needs to be on the turbo side look on any factory turbo car its closest to the turbo for a reason. Second is that custom bracket mounts the map sensor on its side(not good) needs to face down. Not trying to piss in anyones corn flakes but the layout on the piping looks great.:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

my map sensor is on the side. you just dont want it in the bottom of the pipe where oil and other deposits collect. higher is better, but the side is fine as well. also you can put the BOV where ever u want in the IC system and it will work fine. i wouldnt want mine right next to the turbo because high temps


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

what pipe i/c kit is that? Looks good! Also when you removed the 90 degree elbow, how'd you keep debris from not getting in the turbo? I may just order another cold side when I start planning the intercooler. I have a core from Vibrant, but it has a dent. It supposed to hold boost fine though. Mines a bit wider, looks like the one you chose fits perfectly.


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks great ready to get my parts so I can start mine.:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I love the layout of the tubing, its a great design. Your welds are very nice as well.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> what pipe i/c kit is that? Looks good! Also when you removed the 90 degree elbow, how'd you keep debris from not getting in the turbo? I may just order another cold side when I start planning the intercooler. I have a core from Vibrant, but it has a dent. It supposed to hold boost fine though. Mines a bit wider, looks like the one you chose fits perfectly.


The intercooler was not a kit. The piping was an eBay kit detailed on the first post. When I cut the 90 deg elbow off, I unbolted the cold side of the turbo and did the work. There is only something like six bolts that holds it on. Makes for being able to clean it much easier.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

My software is 30# C2 from '07. Have they made any improvements over the yrs? I have not been keeping up with it so a little out of touch.


----------

